# Driving license in Spain!?



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

Recently we shifted to Zaragoza and living with my family. However I just started leaning Spanish which I guess takes time to be fluent in.
Due to my work reasons I have huge necessity to buy a car, therefore I need driving license first.
I have no clue how this works, how to find a driving school in Zaragoza where you can do theory and practical lessons in English, and how about the exam??, can I do this in English?
many thanks in advance,
Laura,


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Laura Hi... First question has to be do you have a driving licence issued by another EU Country? If so you can go on using this licence until such time as you complete the Residencia documentation after which you can simply exchange your licence for a Spanish one...


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

whitenoiz said:


> Laura Hi... First question has to be do you have a driving licence issued by another EU Country? If so you can go on using this licence until such time as you complete the Residencia documentation after which you can simply exchange your licence for a Spanish one...


Thanks for your reply.

No, I dont have any existing license, therefore I am the starter. 
1) Is there a driving school in Zaragoza who can teach ( theoratical/practicals) in English?, is this possible??
2) What about the final practical test, can i not request the Examiner to ask me in English?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as I know, to obtain a Spanish licence you will have to take lessons and the exam in Spanish. Your best bet might be to head back to Germany and take your tests there as quickly as you can. Someone may know differently but certainly down here the exam is only in Spanish.


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

I have just done some online written mock tests in English, and I scored 27 of 30. How does the written exam looks like in real?. Can I practice written test in English and take part the written test in Spanish in real ?. How tough will this be?
What about practical test, what I need to know about this, can I not request examiner to question me in English, or can I take a English - Spanish translator in car?.

I thought about going back to Germany to do the written test but dont have that much free time at the moment. 

thank you VERY much for all your suggestions 

grüße
Laura,


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> *Thrax*... Your best bet might be to head back to Germany and take your tests there as quickly as you can


Strangely enough that was my first thought when I read that Laura was a complete newbie to the world of driving licences...



> Laura...I thought about going back to Germany to do the written test but dont have that much free time at the moment.


Regrettably that would not be of any use in applying for a Spanish Licence.... In order to obtain a Spanish Licence from scratch both the written and practical exams have to be carried out in the same country, there is no cross border transference.

Laura, I did find this that might be of interest; it seems that Zaragosa University have links with a driving school. Might just be that they could help with your enquiry. 

autoescuelafacultad.es:autoescuela zaragoza 

I have to say though that in your position I would be inclined to find the time to return to Germany and do the whole thing back home where you are familiar with the language and the bureaucracy, rather than learning two completely different skills at once, language and driving, both of which require high levels of concentration and dedication.... just might work out cheaper too...


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

Many thanks for the link 

Could you please explain how the written test and practical test works?.
Written test - format, duration, pass marks,?. I can speak some Spanish,however can I request questionnaire in both Spanish and English?

Driving test - can I ask one of my Spanish colleague to accompanied me for the translation purpose?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Laura, Sorry but I cannot answer any of the questions in your last post.

Here is a link to the basics of obtaining a Driving Licence in Spain... it may answer some of your questions...

How To Guides - Taking The Spanish Driving Test | Tumbit How To Guide


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

laura_goldy said:


> Many thanks for the link
> 
> Could you please explain how the written test and practical test works?.
> Written test - format, duration, pass marks,?. I can speak some Spanish,however can I request questionnaire in both Spanish and English?
> ...


Written test is multiple choice


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

@Whitenoiz,
Its very helpful weblink to me.

muchas gracias / dank schön


----------



## laura_goldy (Aug 28, 2013)

@Whitenoiz, 
I have just contacted the Driving school you sent me. I am very happy the Owner spoke in English, answered the followings:
1) He said, they have all set up for English speakers to do written test.
2) During practical driving test you need to understand some spanish, however he will train me in them.
3) the cost expected 800€ minimum which includes 15 driving classes, written test.

Is there anything I need to know?

Anyway, I am very very happy for your help


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Laura Hi... 
I don't think so; as I said its a situation that I have not had to face since I have held a UK/EU driving licence for the last 40 years or so. 
I don't think I would want to sit the Spanish Theory test... it is supposedly one of the hardest of the European tests and contains a lot of material which you are never likely to need. Some of the questions are, reportedly, aimed at catching you out, trick questions if you like. 
On the practical side, driving is driving no matter where you take the test, confidence on the road comes with increasing experience, but don't let confidence become complacency. 
Be sure to follow your instructors guidance when it comes to the rules about negotiating roundabouts and lane discipline... Spanish roundabout etiquette is different from that in the rest of Europe. 
Don't think I can add much more apart from my best wishes and hopes that you succeed... I'd still be tempted to go back to Germany (or in my case the UK!) and undertake a crash(!) course on my own turf... Good Luck!


----------

